# [OT] emeryturka :)

## _troll_

Witam wszystkich!

Niniejszym przechodze na emeryture 'moderatorksa'. Moje obowiazki przejal uzytkownik milu, ktorego zapewne kilku z Was juz zna  :Smile: 

Co do mnie - czeka mnie praca magisterska i coraz rzadziej bede bywal na forum. Choc nie znikam, to nie bede bywal tak czesto jak dotychczas.

Niektorych to pewnie ucieszy  :Wink:  , a niektorych moze zasmuci (sa tacy?  :Wink:  ). Dziekuje wszystkim i do zobaczenia w nastepnych postach  :Smile: 

PS. I wielka prosba na koniec - nadawajcie tytulom watkow sensowne tytuly!!!  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## n0rbi666

 :Crying or Very sad:  nie wiem, czy sie z tego pozbieram ... ale jakos to bedzie, bede trzymal sie mocno, zaczne myslec o czyms innym, moze szachy ? 

a serio: 

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS. I wielka prosba na koniec - nadawajcie tytulom watkow sensowne tytuly!!! 

 

Wlasnie !! cale sedno tkwi w nadawaniu postow sensownych tytulow :>

pozdro powodzenia w pisaniu magisterki  :Wink: 

----------

## rasheed

Hurra!  :Smile: 

A na poważnie - szkoda, że przestajesz moderować - dobrze sobie z tym zadaniem radziłeś. Powodzenia w pisaniu pracy  :Wink: 

----------

## AcidWeb

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Co do mnie - czeka mnie praca magisterska

 

Życze powodzenia.

----------

## kranked

Ode mnie wielkie dzięki za pomoc w rozwiązaniu kilku problemów z moim Gentoo   :Very Happy: 

I powodzenia w 'magisterce'   :Wink: 

PS. Czy tylko u mnie twój podpis ma krzaczki ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## _troll_

hihihi... podobno sie tego nie robi.... ale dzieki wszystkim  :Wink:  zawsze wychodzilem z zalozenia, ze kwestia egzaminow / etc. to sprawa mojej wiedzy, nie szczescia...

 *kranked wrote:*   

> PS. Czy tylko u mnie twój podpis ma krzaczki ?  

 nie..... nie tylko  :Neutral:  czyzby robili tego utf'a? hmmm.... ale konwersja jakby maznieta z cpwina, a nie iso..... zobaczymy.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## argasek

W razie najgorszego do zobaczenia na następnym zlocie.   :Wink: 

----------

## sekretarz

Dzieki za prace którą włożyłeś w forum  :Wink:  Ale po magisterce chyba będziesz sie nudził, wiec wrócisz?  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *sekretarz wrote:*   

> Dzieki za prace którą włożyłeś w forum  Ale po magisterce chyba będziesz sie nudził, wiec wrócisz? 

  :Wink: )) zobaczymy.... mam za duzo planow, by teraz decydowac. powiem otwarcie : byloby milo i mam taka nadzieje, jednak nie wiem co po magisterce sie wydarzy... za kilka miesiecy poznamy odpowiedz na to arcy-ciekawe pytanie  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## lazy_bum

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Niektorych to pewnie ucieszy ;) , a niektorych moze zasmuci (sa tacy? ;) )

 

Mnie zasmuciło, że to i to pozostało niezauważone. <nie ma to jak złośliwe o sobie przypomnieć ;->

Tak w ogóle to mnie zasmuci. Fajne HOW-TO o pliterkach, bardzo pomocne. Zawsze szkoda jak ktoś widoczny i pomagający odchodzi. Mój topic o odejściu by od razu wyleciał. (-;

----------

## damjanek

kto mi bedzie bump-owac kolejne wydania psi i mldonkey ?  :Smile:  szkoda, ze odchodzisz w 'bodhisattva'...mam nadzieje, ze wrocisz do posady moderatora...  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

Powodzenia _troll_ na "emeryturce", sam przez  to przechodziłem a wrócić jednak się da po czasie  :Smile: , więc do rychłego powrotu.

Będzie trochę luka po tobie bo odwalałeś kawał dobrej roboty, mam nadzieje że milu będzie dobrym następcą  :Smile: 

----------

## szolek

Co do mnie to za słabo cię znam jednak z powodu jednakowych poglądów nie jesteś mi do końca obcy. Na twojej drodze staje drobna przeszkoda jak zresztą na mojej. Również mam wyznaczony cel który muszę osiągnąć. Dlatego życzę Tobie tego co samemu sobie bym życzył. Na pewno Twoją wiedzą się w życiu nie zawiedziesz. A tak od siebie to bym Cię prosił byś jednak nie odsunął tego co Ci było bliskie zupełnie na bok. Nadmieniam iż rozumiem pogrom spraw obrony pracy.

Serdecznie Pozdrawiam!

Trzymam za Ciebie kciuki.

----------

## fallow

Yeap. Motywacje twojej decyzji sa w pelni zrozumiale. Liczymy na milu  :Smile:  arsen wrocil, team jest silny  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## rane

[`]

A poważnie: dzięki za dobrą robotę i pozdrawiam.  :Smile: 

Łukasz

----------

## szczuras

hmm malo sie udzielam na forum, ale szkoda ze kto kolwiek zawiesza taka dzialalnosc, a z tego co widze to odwalales kawal dobrej roboty, powodzenia na nowej drodze zycia  :Wink:  Napisz choc ladna ta prace!  :Smile: 

----------

## milu

Przemo,

krótko mówiąc powodzenia w szybkim przebrnięciu przez pisanie pracy  :Wink: 

Nie będzie tak źle i czas się jeszcze znajdzie na kilka rzeczy ;P zresztą wszystko to kwestia czasu i przyzwyczajenia ;P

A ja cóż - postaram się wykonać chociaż część tej dobrej roboty jaką pozostawiłeś na tym forum  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Maciek

----------

## sebas86

Tak więc powodzenia.  :Very Happy: 

Mam jednak nadzieję (jak zresztą chyba wszyscy), że jednak wrócisz, bo Rane trochę za mięki się wydaje.  :Razz: 

----------

## Bako

wlasnie damjanek, kto teraz bedzie psi latal  :Smile: .

ps.w sumie to chyba nie emerytura?, masz pozniej zamiar wrocic, co nie ? - mozna by to nazwac urlopem macierzynskim (do wakacji)  :Wink: 

Powodzenia!

----------

## totencham

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS. I wielka prosba na koniec - nadawajcie tytulom watkow sensowne tytuly!!! 
> 
> 

 

Pożegnanie z morałem (jak na prawdziwego moderatora przystało)  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

nie, nie - spokojnie  :Wink:  nie znikam z forum. psi-gentoo takze nie zostawiam. ale wlasnie, by miec czas na kilka rzeczy musialem z czegos zrezygnowac... lubie sie bawic kodem, wiec wybor dla mnie byl naturalny.

forum takze nie zostawiam, ale raczej... bede bardzo rzadkim gosciem, stad przekazanie obowiazkow dalej bylo najsensowniejszym krokiem  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Poe

cóż, to tylko kwesti zamiany napisu pod nickiem i usunięcia paru opcji z konta trolla ;] 

przecież nie zrywamy znajomosci [a przyjemnie się rozmawia prywatnie, nie tylko o linuksie]

a Milu w pelni zasluzył na to stanowisko :] przynajmniej ja tak uwazam, bedzie sie dobrze sprawowal

pozdrawiam

ps

Wy krzaczycie, czy ja krzacze :]

przezucilem sie tymczasowo na opere i juz sie pokrzaniło, nawet nie moge znalezc defaultowego ustawienia kodowania...

test

ąąśśćććżżżźźźńńńóóółłł

hm, wyglada ze juz wszystko w porządku.

----------

## TAXIarz

Osobiście brakować będzie mi zdań typu:

"(...) chyba wiem o co Ci chodzi, ale rozwiń to (...)"

Pozdrawiam byłego Moderatora, podziękowania i ukłony 

za pracę włożoną w forum.

Powodzenia w obronie pracy magisterskiej.

----------

## qermit

_troll_ dzięki za wszystko. Dla niektórych byłeś jak starszy brat (ale naszczeście nie biłeś innych)

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Niniejszym przechodze na emeryture 'moderatorksa'.

 

Troll... ja Ci krzywde zrobie! Ja tu wracam po tygodniu nieobecnosci (NIE kupujcie IBM!!) i taka niespodzianka  :Neutral: 

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Moje obowiazki przejal uzytkownik milu, ktorego zapewne kilku z Was juz zna 

 

Miło :]

----------

## qermit

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... (NIE kupujcie IBM!!) ...
> 
> 

 

[OT] A to niby dlaczego, ja zawsze miałem z nimi miłe doświadczenia.

----------

## Poe

 *qermit wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   
> 
> ... (NIE kupujcie IBM!!) ...
> 
>  
> ...

 

zapewne chodzi mu o jego slynnego laptopa, który wrocil z serwisu :] [/EOT]

----------

## nelchael

 *qermit wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   
> 
> ... (NIE kupujcie IBM!!) ...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Padł układ chłodzący w laptopie. Musze tu pochwalić serwis - tydzien i po problemie  :Smile: 

----------

## raaf

spoko, .. powodzenia przy pisaniu pracy  :Smile:  witam mila (juz siem bojem  :Wink:  ).

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## psycepa

no juz widac ze milu wzial sie do roboty, niech no ktos nie dopisze SOLVED do rozwiazanego problemiu  :Wink: 

a co do trolla... strach pomyslec ze za rok czeka mnie to samo  :Sad:  :>

----------

## _troll_

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> no juz widac ze milu wzial sie do roboty, niech no ktos nie dopisze SOLVED do rozwiazanego problemiu 
> 
> a co do trolla... strach pomyslec ze za rok czeka mnie to samo  :>

 to tylko znaczy, ze masz rok luzu  :Smile: )))

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## psycepa

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> to tylko znaczy, ze masz rok luzu )))
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Przemek

 

taaaa, na tym kierunku napewno, jeszcze praca i gf, luuuz jak cholera  :Wink: ))

no ale spoko, i tak mnie to czeka i tak, nie ma co narzekac  :Wink:  zycze powodzenia i dobrego promotora  :Smile: 

----------

